# CSL Panther Tab 10 empfehlenswert?



## Wendigo (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf folgendes Tablet gestoßen.

CSL Panther Tab 10 inkl. Windows 8.1 - 10.1" Tablet: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Von der Hardware in einem Tablet habe ich keine Ahnung. Daher stelle ich mir die Frage, ob das P/L Verhältnis bei diesem Tablet gut ist.
Eine weitere Frage ist, ob sich auf diesem Tablet auch Spiele wie Caesar3 oder Pharao spielen lassen.


----------



## 442 (18. Januar 2015)

Wirst in keinem anderen Tablet zu dem Preis einen stärkeren Prozessor finden, die Core-M Modelle sind da schon viel teurer. Der Baytrail-Atom ist schon ok, mit dessen Grafikeinheit (die einfach nur Intel HD Graphics (Bay Trail)) heißt kann man ganz einfach Spiele spielen. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Kannst ja mal nach "Bay Trail Gaming" googlen, darauf soll schließlich sogar Fallout 3 laufen.  Ob man das wirklich will ist wieder eine andere Sache.

Ich weiß nicht wie Caesar 3 sich mit Windows 8.1 verträgt, sollte aber von der Hardware her laufen.
Bei einem Windows Tablet auf 2 Gb Ram achten und mindestens 32 Gb Speicher, ist schon echt angenehmer so. 

Edit: Kannst ja mal in einen Media Markt gehen und dir verschiedene Tablet ansehen, ob dir 1280x800 Pixel auf 10" reichen. FHD Tablets/Convertibles kosten etwas mehr (Switch 10 von Acer ca. 350€), haben aber auch mehr Auflösung.


----------



## Wendigo (18. Januar 2015)

Caesar 3 habe ich von gog.com, daher bin ich da guter Dinge. Das Spiel ist von ca. 1997.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Virtuelle Maschine mit Android als OS? 

Kann man MS Office 365 eigentlich auch in eine "Konstante" Version konvertieren?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2015)

Für ne VM hat das Tablet zu wenig RAM. 

Wie meinst du das mit dem Office? Soweit ich weiß, kannst du die Dateien auch ganz normal Lokal speichern, wenn du keine Cloud willst.


----------



## Wendigo (18. Januar 2015)

Office 365 muss doch alle 365 Tage zur freien Nutzung verlängert werden. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich Office 365 z.B. in Office Home and Student konvertieren kann.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2015)

Nein, das musst du extra Kaufen. Oder einfach Libre Office verwenden.


----------



## Atothedrian (19. Januar 2015)

Nein, abo bleibt Abo. Die Hardware für Windows ist in dem Preissegment sehr konstant egal welchen Hersteller du nimmst. Zum Arbeiten, für Office und ältere Spiele seh ich da kein Problem, musst nur schauen wie weit du mit dem Süeicherplatz kommst. Mit CLS selbst hab ich bis jetz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 2 Produkte bei denen geklauft, leider hatte eines Mängel. Der Support war aber sehr schnell und hatte mit mir innerhalb von einen Tag eine kulante Lösung ausgearbeitet. Kann daher den Hersteller / Händler nur empfehlen. 
Ich gehe hier mal stark davon aus, dass das Tablet eine China entwicklung ist und der Hersteller nur sein namen draufhaut (was nichts schlechtes sein muss).


----------



## Wendigo (1. März 2015)

Habe mir das Tablet gekauft und bin recht zufrieden. Ich habe nur das Problem, dass das Tablet meine 2,5" externe Festplatte nicht erkennt. Liegt das an der Speichergröße von 512 GB oder am MicroUSB Port des Tablets?


----------



## Atothedrian (1. März 2015)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Habe mir das Tablet gekauft und bin recht zufrieden. Ich habe nur das Problem, dass das Tablet meine 2,5" externe Festplatte nicht erkennt. Liegt das an der Speichergröße von 512 GB oder am MicroUSB Port des Tablets?



Bekommt die Platte Strom durch den USB Anschluss? Wenn ja würde ich darauf tippen, dass die Platte aus dem Port nicht genug Strom bekommt.


----------

